# Mason jar labels-free printable



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I would love to use jars for LS. Thinking about using these labels. What do you think?http://limeshot.com/2012/free-printable-mason-jar-labels


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Too much work for something that will be handled several times a day with possibly wet hands. I'd keep looking. It's not the design so much as the time and materials used. She was using photo paper which doesn't mix with water nor does card stock. Waterproof labels are NOT waterproof. Instead of all that time, what about having the jar labels printed onto the jar? Whether those types of places will do small accounts, who knows. Try the jarstore.com


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

What about doing those labels and laminating them, then attaching them to the jar? If you use the tall,straight sided reg. mouth pint size jars, they could be really cute for soap! If you do try these lables I would love to see the final product!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Jennifer. Who wants to cut out labels?

While I don't do LS, for anything I sell in a bottle, I do use cardstock that is printed business-card size so I'm cutting with a paper cutter, 10 per sheet. I punch a whole and use raffia ribbon to tie it to the jar/bottle. It sounds like a lot of work, but it really isn't. I do this because I don't want labels on my jars/bottles because I give a discount on the next purchase if they bring them back.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, I like the string idea. thanks.


----------

